# Brite: Aussprache



## DerFrosch

Hallo zusammen,

welche ist eigentlich die häufigste Aussprachevariante von _Brite_? [ˈbʀɪtə], d.h. mit kurzem i, oder [ˈbʀiːtə], mit langem i?


----------



## Demiurg

Die Standard-Aussprache ist mit langem i, aber umgangssprachlich hört man oft ein kurzes i.
Ich würde zu langem i raten.


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> aber umgangssprachlich hört man oft ein kurzes i.


"Oft" würde ich für den Singular bezweifeln. Die umgangssprachliche Variante mit kurzem _i_ kommt meiner Erfahrung nach vor allem im Plural (_die Briten_) vor.


----------



## DerFrosch

Danke.

Und wie sieht es mit _britisch _aus? Kommt die Variante mit kurzem _i_ auch dort vor?


----------



## Frank78

DerFrosch said:


> Danke.
> 
> Und wie sieht es mit _britisch _aus? Kommt die Variante mit kurzem _i_ auch dort vor?



Dort ist das kurze i vorherrschend.


----------



## perpend

I can't understand IPA, but "Brite" and "britisch" would seem like two different cases, since the "e" in "Brite" is a final vowel.


----------



## Demiurg

Frank78 said:


> _britisch - _Dort ist das kurze i vorherrschend.



Das sehe ich kritisch.


----------



## DerFrosch

Jetzt verwirrst du mich aber, Demiurg. Du widersprichst also Frank? In Analogie dazu, dass _kritisch _normalerweise mit langem _i_ gesprochen wird, gilt dies auch für _britisch_?


----------



## berndf

DerFrosch said:


> Jetzt verwirrst du mich aber, Demiurg. Du widersprichst also Frank? In Analogie dazu, dass _kritisch _normalerweise mit langem _i_ gesprochen wird, gilt dies auch für _britisch_?


Ja. Standardsprachlich auf jeden Fall, umgangssprachlich ist beides möglich.


----------



## Demiurg

DerFrosch said:


> Jetzt verwirrst du mich aber, Demiurg. Du widersprichst also Frank? In Analogie dazu, dass _kritisch _normalerweise mit langem _i_ gesprochen wird, gilt dies auch für _britisch_?



Das war ein Scherz.  Schwer zu sagen, was häufiger ist; man hört beide Varianten.


----------



## Kajjo

Beide Varianten sind erlaubt und verbreitet, sowohl bei _kritisch _als auch _britisch_. Ich persönlich spreche beides kurz aus.

Großbritannien: Hier spreche ich immer langes-i.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Beide Varianten sind erlaubt und verbreitet, sowohl bei _kritisch _als auch _britisch_. Ich persönlich spreche beides kurz aus.


Was heißt "erlaubt"?


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Beide Varianten sind erlaubt und verbreitet, sowohl bei _kritisch _als auch _britisch_. Ich persönlich spreche beides kurz aus.
> 
> Großbritannien: Hier spreche ich immer langes-i.



Hallo, Kajjo,
Sprichst Du es als betonte Silbe?

Laut Duden wird es auf "a" betont: http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Groszbritannien _Großbritạnnien
_
Es wäre der seltene Fall eines langen unbetonten "i".

Ich spreche es kurz aus und unbetont. (Zumindest höre ich mich so.)

Viele Grüße von Bernd


----------



## bearded

Da dem i nur ein Konsonant folgt (t), ist die 'kurze' Aussprache sozusagen nicht gegen die Regel? (ich meine in Brite, britisch).


----------



## Hutschi

Pons gibt an:
http://en.pons.com/translate?q=britisch&l=deen&in=ac_de&lf=de
*bri·tisch [ˈbrɪtɪʃ, ˈbri:tɪʃ] ADJ*

http://en.pons.com/translate?q=brite&l=deen&in=&lf=de
*Bri·te (Bri·tin) <-n, -n> [ˈbri:tə, ˈbrɪtə, ˈbri:tɪn, ˈbrɪtɪn] NOUN m (f)*

http://en.pons.com/translate?q=Großbritannien&l=deen&in=&lf=de
*Groß·bri·tan·ni·en <-s> [gro:sbriˈtani̯ən] NOUN nt*

Ist Pons "genügend" Standard? Zumindest betrachte ich es als "erlaubt".

Dort sind auch hörbare Aussprachebeispiele.

DerFrosch wollte wissen, was am häufigsten ist. Hier könnte höchstens ein Ausspracheatlas helfen. Ich muss hier passen. Deutlich: Beide Aussprachen kommen in "britisch" und "Brite" vor.

Edit: Crossposted with Bearded Man - Die Regel ist, dass kurze Vokale unterschiedlich markiert sein können: 1. durch doppelte Konsonanten, Beispiel "Ritter" 2. unmarkiert, Beispiel "mit".


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ist Pons "genügend" Standard? Zumindest betrachte ich es als "erlaubt".


Das war nicht meine Frage. Meine Frage war, was "erlaubt" in diesem Zusammenhang bedeutet. Mir fehlt eine sinnvolle Definition des Wortes im gegebenen Kontext um die Kajjo's Aussage einschätzen zu können.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Was heißt "erlaubt"?


Die alte Diskussion:

"erlaubt" = vom Aussprache-Duden und anderen Nachschlagewerken (wie z.B. von Hutschi zitiert: Pons) als standardsprachlich aufgeführt


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Laut Duden wird es auf "a" betont: http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Groszbritannien _Großbritạnnien
> _
> Es wäre der seltene Fall eines langen unbetonten "i".
> 
> Ich spreche es kurz aus und unbetont. (Zumindest höre ich mich so.)


Ich betone es wie du und der Duden: Groß-bri-'tannien

Ich spreche ein "i", das kürzer ist als "i:" aber vom Klang her dichter an i: als an dem kurzen I ist. Ich hab es ja leider nicht so mit der IPA-Schreibweise. Berndf wird da aushelfen können. Ich bin mir eigentlich sicher, dass es diese dritte Art von i gibt.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Ich spreche ein "i", das kürzer ist als "i:" aber vom Klang her dichter an i: als an dem kurzen I ist.


Das ist richtig. In unbetonten offenen Silben wird <i> [ i ] realisiert, also weder [i:] noch [I], was die alternativen in betonten Silben sind. Ob man dies phonemisch /i:/ oder /I/ zuordnet und ob man es überhaupt zuordnen sollte, bleibt unbestimmt. In betonten Silben kann [i:] oder [I] in geschlossenen vorkommen, in offenen nur [i:] (wenn mal mal das die Doppelkonsonanten ausklammert, siehe unten). Da Langvokale in unbetonten Silben generell kürzer gesprochen werden, würde ich persönlich dieses phonemisch eher dem /i:/ zuordnen. Diese Zuordnung hat auch noch den Charme, dass man die neuhochdeutsche Dehnung nicht auf Tonsilben beschränken muss und keine Sonderfall für unbetonte offene Silben in der Systematik geschaffen werden muss.


----------



## Kajjo

Danke, Berndf. Also merke ich mir mal, dass es wirklich drei "i"-Laute gibt. Immerhin sprechen wir sie ja auch deutlich verschieden aus.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Da dem i nur ein Konsonant folgt (t), ist die 'kurze' Aussprache sozusagen nicht gegen die Regel? (ich meine in Brite, britisch).


Die Aussprache widerspricht der Schreibung, das ist richtig. Sie gehörte theoretisch zu _*Britte_. Da /t/ und /tt/ zum Zeitpunkt der neuhochdeutschen Dehnung noch unterschieden wurden, war die von ihr geschaffene phonologische Regel (nur Langvokale in offenen Tonsilben) damals eindeutig. Seit der Verschmelzung von /t/-/tt/>/t/ ist sie aber durchbrochen. Man könnte natürlich behaupten, dass in Wörtern wie _Bitte_ das Maximum-Onset-Prinzip in der Silbenbildung durchbrochen ist und _Bitte_ als ['bɪt.ə] und nicht als ['bɪ.tə] zu analysieren ist. Die meisten Wörterbücher (so auch das bereits erwähnte Pons-Wörterbuch) drücken sich um das Problem und notieren die Aussprache unvollständig als ['bɪtə]. Ich persönlich neige zu der Ansicht (richtig sicher bin ich mir aber da nicht*), dass das Maximum-Onset-Prinzip im Deutschen (anders als im Englischen) in solchen Wörtern trotzdem gilt und die Regel der neuhochdeutschen Dehnung nicht mehr uneingeschränkt gilt und das macht auch ['bʁɪ.tə] phonologisch möglich.

* (PS) Unsicher bin ich mir darum, weil in offenen Endsilben [ɪ] nicht möglich ist. Man müsste dann also zwischen offenen Endsilben und anderen offenen Silben unterscheiden, man müsste also sagen, [ɪ] sei in geschlossenen und in offenen nicht-Endsilben möglich. Das gefällt mir nicht. Die Regel hat zu viele und zu komplizierte Einschränkungen.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Die alte Diskussion:
> 
> "erlaubt" = vom Aussprache-Duden und anderen Nachschlagewerken (wie z.B. von Hutschi zitiert: Pons) als standardsprachlich aufgeführt


Ok, also Du meinst die Aussprache mit kurzem _i_ sei standardsprachlich. Das war meine Frage. Das es umgangssprachlich "erlaubt" (=vorkommt und nicht als abweichend bewertet wird) ist, stand ja bereits fest.

Mir ist dies neu, ich hätte diese Aussprache als ausschließlich umgangssprachlich gewertet.


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, ich halte sie für standardsprachlich -- nicht als Argument, aber als Beobachtung: "Kritisch" wird meiner Erfahrung nach heutzutage weit überwiegend auch von Nachrichtensprechern kurz gesprochen, ebenso (glaube ich) auch "britisch". Mit kommt dir kurze Aussprache sehr natürlich vor -- aber das ist halt nicht der Maßstab...


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Das war nicht meine Frage. Meine Frage war, was "erlaubt" in diesem Zusammenhang bedeutet. Mir fehlt eine sinnvolle Definition des Wortes im gegebenen Kontext um die Kajjo's Aussage einschätzen zu können.



Ich verstand nicht "erlaubt" im juristischen Sinne darunter, sondern im Sinne sprachlicher Korrektheit. Ich verstehe es so: Sind beide Varianten standardsprachlich korrekt? (Also so, wie es gemeint war.)
(In Dialekten kann das unterschiedlich sein.)

PS:
Wir können eine Probe machen: Welche Paare klingen wie ein sauberer Reim?

Brite - Bitte
Briten - Riten
Brite - Miete

Vielleicht gibt es passendere Vergleiche)

Für mich klingt im Normalfall der Reim mit "Bitte" gut.
Bei langer Aussprache in "Brite" hätte ich trotzdem Schwierigkeiten mit dem Reim "Brite-Miete". Das "i" klingt irgendwie anders.
Briten-Riten würde dagegen bei langer Aussprache natürlich klingen.
Das Brite - Miete-Problem erstaunt mich jetzt selbst.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> In Dialekten kann das unterschiedlich sein.


Es geht hier nicht um Dialektunterschiede, sondern um Registerunterschiede. Aber die Frage ist ja inzwischen geklärt. Demiurg und ich hielten die kurz-_i_ Variante als rein umgangssprachlich. Es gibt genügend respektable Quellen, die sie auch für standardsprachlich halten und das reicht mir.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> unmarkiert, Beispiel "mit".


Ich dachte, das kurze unmarkierte i sei nur bei einsilbigen Wörtern zu finden. Gibt's sonst noch Beispiele außer ggfs. Brite und britisch?


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Ich dachte, das kurze unmarkierte i sei nur bei einsilbigen Wörtern zu finden.


Das kurze _i_ ist hier möglich, weil die Silbe geschlossen ist. Das reicht als Erklärung. Geschlossene Silben mit kurzen Vokalen können verschiedenen Kontexten vorkommen (_Küs-ter, har-te, Kis-t_e, und viele mehr).


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Das kurze _i_ ist hier möglich, weil die Silbe geschlossen ist. Das reicht als Erklärung. Geschlossene Silben mit kurzen Vokalen können verschiedenen Kontexten vorkommen (_Küs-ter, har-te, Kis-t_e, und viele mehr).


Sind in diesen Deinen Beispielen die Vokale nicht deshalb kurz, weil nach den Vokalen jeweils zwei Konsonanten vorhanden sind? Das wäre doch die Regel.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Das wäre doch die Regel.


Eine solche Regel gibt es nicht. Du verwechselst das wahrscheinlich entweder mit der Regel, dass vor (historischen) Doppelkononanten keine Langvokale möglich sind oder dass vor einer aus Konsonantengruppen bestehenden Silbenkoda (z.B. _halb_) Langvokale unmöglich sind. In den oben stehenden Beispielen stehen die Konsonanten aber in unterschiedlichen Silben, die Silbenkoda besteht jeweils nur aus einem Konsonanten.

Übrigens, die zweite Regel (keine Langvokale vor einer aus Konsonantengruppen bestehenden Silbenkoda) ist im Spätneuhochdeutschen durchbrochen: Durch Vokalverlust sind Verben in der 2. und 3. Person Singular einsilbig geworden, lange Stammvokale sind aber erhalten: _du gibst_, _er/sie/es gibt_.


----------



## bearded

Vielen Dank, berndf, für Deine Erklärung.  Noch einen Zweifel hätte ich:  bei 'mit' meinst Du, das kurze i sei deshalb möglich, weil die Silbe geschlossen sei. Das sehe ich ein. Aber was ist mit einem Wort wie 'tot'? Ist hier die Silbe nicht ebenfalls geschlossen? Wie kann man die zwei Fälle unterscheiden? Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Hutschi

Wahrscheinlich ist folgende Regel gemeint:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dehnungszeichen


> Die Vokallänge wird im Deutschen grundsätzlich nicht durch den Vokalbuchstaben selbst angezeigt, sondern durch die nachfolgenden Konsonantenbuchstaben. In offenen Silben und in Silben, die mit einem Einzelkonsonantenbuchstaben geschlossen werden, ist der Vokal lang (beispielsweise _d*u*_, _D*ud*en_, _d*uz*en_); in Silben, die mit zwei oder mehr Konsonanten geschlossen werden, ist der Vokal kurz (_d*umm*_, _D*ung*_, _D*unst*_).[1] Diese Regel hat manche Ausnahmen, die überwältigende Mehrzahl der Wörter folgt ihr jedoch.



Die Regel hat sehr viele systematische Ausnahmen.
So kann Länge auch durch ein "Dehnungs"-"e" ausgedrückt werden. Liebe.
Die Regel "in Silben, die mit zwei oder mehr Konsonanten geschlossen werden, ist der Vokal kurz" führt dazu, dass Wörter, bei denen die Silbentrennung nicht mehr klar ist, unterschiedlich gesprochen werden, je nachdem, ob historische Silben oder Sprechsilben gemeint sind und ob Volksetymologien eine Rolle spielen.
Das ist wahrscheinlich der Hintergrund bei der unterschiedlichen Aussprache von "Briten".

Weitere Ausführungen zur Vokalquantität:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vokalquantität


> Vokale, auf die genau 1 Konsonantenlaut folgt, werden in einigen Wörtern lang, in anderen kurz gesprochen. Hier Beispiele für Kurzvokale: _ab_ [ap], _Ebbe_ [ˈɛbə], _mit_ [mɪt], _Sonne_ [ˈzɔnə], _Kuss_[kʊs]
> 
> Vokale, die vor [ʃ], [ç] oder [x] bzw. [χ] erscheinen, werden meist kurz gesprochen:  _Frosch_ [fʀɔʃ], _ich_ [ɪç], _Sache_ [ˈzaχə][10]
> 
> Vokale, auf die mehrere verschiedene Konsonanten  folgen, werden meist kurz gesprochen: _Angst_ [aŋst], _Mensch_ [mɛnʃ], _Gipfel_ [ˈɡɪpfl̩], _horchen_[ˈhɔʁçn̩], _Furcht_ [fʊʁçt][10]


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Ist hier die Silbe nicht ebenfalls geschlossen? Wie kann man die zwei Fälle unterscheiden?


Gar nicht. Vokallänge ist phonemisch und nicht allophonisch. Es gibt phonologische Restriktionen, d.h. in bestimmten Kontexten sind entweder nur Lang- oder nur Kurzvokale möglich. Im Allgemeinen ist Vokallänge aber nicht voraussagbar.

Zu meiner zweiten Regel ist mir noch eine andere Ausnahme durch Vokalverlust eingefallen: _obes > Obst_. Wahrscheinlich sollte man sie nur als Heuristik und nicht als feststehende Regel verstehen.


----------



## bearded

Danke ebenfalls an Hutschi:  sehr ausführlich und lehrreich!


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> ...
> Übrigens, die zweite Regel (keine Langvokale vor einer aus Konsonantengruppen bestehenden Silbenkoda) ist im Spätneuhochdeutschen durchbrochen: Durch Vokalverlust sind Verben in der 2. und 3. Person Singular einsilbig geworden, lange Stammvokale sind aber erhalten: _du gibst_, _er/sie/es gibt_.



Vielleicht ist interessant, dass sie in einigen Gegenden kurz gesprochen werden (lokale Umgangssprache)
Ich wurde als Schüler in Dresden ausgelacht, als ich "Obst" kurz gesprochen habe.
Hier schien in meiner Ursprungsgegend (südlicher Thüringer Wald) die Regel gegenüber der Etymologie zu siegen.

Man sieht das auch an dem Scherzsatz:
_Nenne mir einen Satz, der mit "Obst" anfängt.
"Obst du mich liebst oder nicht, ist mir ganz egal."_

Das würde bei langem Vokal nicht funktionieren.

"Obst" (mit kurzem Vokal) ist eine lokale Aussprachevariante von "ob".

Auch bei "gibst" gibt es lokal kurze Aussprache (wie in "Gips").


----------

